# Photo ops around Denver



## thepancakeman (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm about to be in Denver for 3 days with nothing to do but play with my camera. 

Seeing as one of my bucket list items is to take a good landscape photo, I thought I'd see if anyone has any suggestions for locales around the Denver area that might increase my chances of success? I'm not at all familiar with the area but will have a rental car.

Thanks!


----------



## FlowerPhotog (Apr 2, 2013)

Lots of nice opportunities up in the mountains if you are looking for Rocky Mountain scenery. A good day trip is to go up to Rocky Mtn. National Park, which is about 60 miles northwest of Denver. If you want to stay closer to town, there are several nice city/county parks up and down the front range. Garden of the Gods outside Colorado Springs is quite impressive. Denver has a very similar area - Red Rocks Park, which is just on the west side of the city by the little town of Morrison. Here's a shot I took there a little over a week ago after we had a nice snow.


----------

